# Fault 00907



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

The Touareg is setting this code every morning as I start the engine. I erase it and it stays gone until the next cold start. We are having lows in the 20's (F).

I have read the Wiki and am sure nothing is being left on that I can control.
I changed the system (front) battery for a new Varta in July and the starting battery for a new Varta Dec.23rd. Unfortunately I changed the rear without disconnecting the front per Bentley. 

There is no voltage fluctuation at the gauge...a steady 14 volta.

When starting cold the engine stumbles momentarily then runs smoothly.

Below is a fresh autoscan. Thanks!

Friday,24,December,2010,09:13:56:34689
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 34 36 37 39
46 47 56 68 69 6C 6E 76

VIN: WVGPT77L46D062013 Mileage: 78080km/48516miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CQ HW: 028 101 196 2
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª8472 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F6455356
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 61C2339FC1CF

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09D 927 750 DP HW: 09D 927 750 DP
Component: AL 750 6A 0856 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0004200
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 7F0695E7577B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203 
Coding: 0022786
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3D7AAFEF1DF7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 137 A HW: 5WK 485 02
Component: 29 Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005915 Serial number: VWZ3Z0F6455356
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 316283DFD1AF

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7F6FDC7FF4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 044 T
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 4222 
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 458AC70F7527

Part No: 7L6 907 049 E
Component: CLIMAtronic FOND 0400

3 Faults Found:
01087 - Basic Setting Not Performed 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00352 - Terminal 30A 
000 - - 
02744 - Reference Voltage for A/C Control Head; Rear 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl
Part No: 7L6 937 049 N
Component: 3002 
Coding: 0111836
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4796CD074F2B

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CQ HW: 028 101 196 2
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª8472 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F6455356
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 61C2339FC1CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0562 
Revision: BB38727 Serial number: 0007379> 
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 28546EBBE275

Part No: 7L0 959 339 C
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0008

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 H
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0010032
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 448CDA0B7E1D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 981 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3211 
Coding: 0005231
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4894CE3B4235

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 7L6-819-008.lbl
Part No: 7L6 815 071 D
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 336E89D72BB3

1 Fault Found:
02245 - Connection; RF Remote Control 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F0E4C6DB9A25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 458AC70F7527

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AT
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0114 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 8D1ABF2FEDD7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E6C8A083A8E1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081 
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3668B0C338C1

1 Fault Found:
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0703 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7F6FDC7FF4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 M
Component: Navigation 0047 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 50A4E65BBA65

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E7D6AD87AFEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 J
Component: HSG 5115 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 438ED9177B13

Part No: 7L0 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

5 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01737 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Vertical; Pass. Side 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 
VCID: 55AA174F8587
Note: Excessive Comm Errors


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 E
Component: Radio 0047 
Coding: 0014042
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 356AB7CF25C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027 
Coding: 0000341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 3C7CA2EB06ED

Part No: 1K0 955 559 T
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 31414 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3874BEFB32D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 7L6 907 441 HW: 7L6 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0051 
Revision: 00H07000 Serial number: PA8 J620685
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F2E0CCD39429

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 T
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539 
Revision: 00900539 Serial number: 2009289.07 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4894CE3B4235

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3972BBFF09DF

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, the starting battery seems to have been the initial problem as there was a bit too much voltage drop. I then caused more problems by not disconnecting the system battery before changing the starter battery. Just as Bentley said this disconnected the starter circuit so there was no voltage at terminal 30 and I had all sorts of codes. It does not appear I damaged anything however. As I attempted to reset main battery switch E74 Bentley was again very misleading as it showed a sight-glass and reset button...not there. It looks to be solenoid operated now (2006). Disconnect both batteries, connect rear, connect front, erase codes...all is well.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the update!


----------

